# .400 or .500 spine?



## Hittingguru

I'd want to know what the arrow set up is being used for...hunting, dots, 3D?


----------



## MartinShooter94

well, it would be mainly for hunting, but some target shooting in my back yard


----------



## Hittingguru

I'd go with the 400 spine for hunting- greater weight for more KE


----------



## 12pt

I like this Arrow Spine Chart, it seems more accurate than most.....http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_spine_chart_by_deflection.htm

My Bow is set on 55# and I use a 400 spine.


----------



## rraming

I use On Target and my Alphamax set at 58 @29.5 uses 350 spine, 400 are too weak according to On Target. 

State you bow and specs and I can run the info


----------



## MartinShooter94

The bow is a Martin Tracer, it is single cam, 86.5 for string length, 33 3/4 cable length, not sure about the draw length, maybe 26 inces, and im not sure what the letoff is, but on the sticker from the factory it says hl for let off


----------



## rraming

There were 3 Tracers, I picked an 2004 magnum - shoot 500 spine with 100 grain tips, cut to 27" @ 55lbs


----------



## MartinShooter94

yup, mine is a 2004 I believe. I just recently got it back because one of the cams cracked. It was a cam in a half system, but I sent the bow to martin and they converted it to their current single cam system, which they don't do anymore. They did it all for free.


----------



## threetoe

I'm shooting a 500 spine out of 61 pounds and a 27.5" arrow with a 100 grain tip. At that setting I am still a bit stiff in spine.
I use Eastons chart.
I'd go .500 if I were you and leave them long. Use one shaft to tune with. Try to tune it bare shaft and cut down until you hit the sweet spot.


----------



## MartinShooter94

hmmm. maybe I could go with some type of carbon express arrows? like the Maximas 250? the spine for that arrow is 413 I believe. would that bee good to shoot?


----------



## MartinShooter94

anyone?


----------



## hunter177

That's the exact same DW and DL I have. I use CE Maxima Hunter 250 spine arrows (400 in other brands). CE uses a different numbering system. That being said, when you draw specs are bordering between two spines always go with the heavier spine. I've shot 500 spine Beman ICS Hunters and the groups were not nearly as good as when I went to the 250s. Hope this helps.


----------



## safe cracker

maybe you should try easton flatline 400 at 7.4gpi with 100gr point


----------



## Cheezle

Hey I know this is an old thread but I am new to the sport and have the same arrow length and draw weight. 
55# draw, 27" arrow, 26" dl Hoyt Charger. 

Most charts seem to suggest a 400. I will be shooting strictly target and some 3d. 

I was thinking I would be better off going with a 500 spine since I'm not planning on hunting (not with these or anytime soon at least)

Ps was looking at the gold tip hunter xt in either 400/500 open to other suggestions as well. 

Please advise!


----------



## threetoe

GT XT hunter 3555 is actually a .480 spine and at those specs with a 100 grain tip is real close to perfect

Est arrow weight = 341 g
est velocity = 250 fps


----------

